# [Aegwynn] Allianzgilde Chaøs



## Zwizazadera (17. September 2013)

*Über uns*
 Wir sind sicherlich keine "Hardcore-Gilde", sondern ein Haufen von Leuten, die neben WoW auch noch ein RL verfolgen, 
deren gemeinsames Interesse aber im PvE-Raiden liegt. Bis auf wenige Ausnahmen sind alle unsere Member über 18 
Jahren alt, und die Gilden-Atmosphäre im Allgemeinen ist recht "erwachsen". Das Spektrum der Interessen unserer Member 
ist breit gefächert. Einige Twinken gerne, andere Spielen nur einen Char mit reinem Fokus auf die Raids, manche spielen 
gerne PvP, und wir haben auch einige Gelegenheitsspieler und Gamefriends in der Gilde. Gamefriends etc. werden nicht 
über Bewerbungen aufgenommen, sondern nur durch Vorschläge der Member.


*Wir suchen Aktuell:*

1x Druiden Heal
1x Priester Holy oder Diszi 

*Aktueller Content Stand*

TdD 10er nHC 12/12
SuO 10er nHC 6/14
SuO Flex Raid 8/14


*Raidzeiten und Anwesenheit:*
*Donnerstag, Sonntag & Montag -> 22:15 - 01:00Uhr*

 Sind alle Bosse auf Farm-Status, so ist es unser Ziel die Raids in deutlich weniger Zeit durchzuziehen.
Grundsätzlich suchen wir Spieler, die während dem Progress an den meisten Raids teilnehmen können. Dafür sollte über 
einen längeren Zeitraum eine Anwesenheit von mindestens 90% möglich sein. Trotzdem ist es nicht notwendig, an 
ausnahmslos jedem Tag verfügbar zu sein und auch eine angekündigte Abwesenheit von einigen Tagen bzw. Wochen 
stellt in der Regel kein Problem dar. Da wir keine 100%ige Anwesenheit einfordern, müssen wir mit einem etwas größeren 
Kader raiden (ca. 30-35 Leute), um die Raids auch zuverlässig an allen Tagen mit entsprechendem Setup voll zu bekommen. 


Aus diesem Grund ist eine gewisse Rotation notwendig. Wir können euch also keinen Vollzeitplatz garantieren. Auch Leute, 
die bei uns lange dabei sind und fast immer da sind, rotieren mit. Wir erwarten daher von euch, dass ihr mit so einer 
Rotation klar kommt und kein Drama daraus macht, wenn ihr mal bei einem Boss nicht dabei sein könnt. Ein Raidplaner 
ist vorhanden und sollte auch genutzt werden. Auch wenn wir sicherlich einigermaßen ambitioniert raiden, versuchen wir 
trotzdem eine gelassene Raidatmosphäre aufrechtzuerhalten. Persönliche Angriffe und Beleidigungen seitens des 
Raidleads gibt es bei uns nicht. Die Loot-Verteilung erfolgt per Würfeln ingame.




*Was wir erwarten:*

Du bist ein Spieler der kein Problem damit hat an neuen Bossen zu wipen
Neuen PvE-Content anzugehen ist deine Priorität in WoW
Du kennst deine Klasse und dokumentierst das durch entsprechendes Gear, Skillung, Glyphen und auch Sockel
Du besitzt ein funktionierendes Mikrofon und nutzt dieses auch
Du bist auch in der Lage kritisiert zu werden und dann dein Spiel entsprechend anzupassen
Du bist in der Lage deine eigenen Fehler zu analysieren und auch einzugestehen
Du hast ein gewisses Maß an Raiderfahrung
Du bist nicht Loot-fixiert
Du bist kein "Gilden-Hopper"
Du hast eine gewisse geistige Reife und/oder bist über 18 Jahre alt
Soziale Kompetenz
*Bewerbung:*
 Folgende Punkte sollten mindestens in deiner Bewerbung enthalten sein:


Kurze Vorstellung (Name, Alter etc.)
Mögliche Alternativen in Skillung und Klasse
Raiderfahrung (Zusammenfassung, keine Auflistung aller Bosse)
Anwesenheit
Warum möchtest du zu uns wechseln?
Relevante World of Logs Links (bis auf begründete Ausnahmen: keine Bewerbung ohne Logs!)
Interface Screenshot mit erkennbaren Keybindings (oder seperate Auflistung)
 Bewerbungen bitte per E-Mail an


*bewerbung@chaos-aegwynn.de*
 Wir werden uns innerhalb von 7 Tagen bei dir melden. Solltest Du bis dahin keine Antwort erhalten haben, betrachte 


die Bewerbung bitte als abgelehnt. Bei weiteren Fragen, kannst Du dich gerne in Game melden

oder auf unserer Homepage: Chaos - Aegwynn!







Mit freundlichen Grüßen Pushkin, Gepo, Reliria und Misoku


----------



## Zhaaza (4. Oktober 2013)

/Push


----------

